

Ask HN: How to find a good UI/UX designer in NYC - aaron_vernon

I just moved from Melbourne to NYC to be CTO of Blokify (blokify.com, just launched on the App Store). Our goal is to make 3D printing fun and easy for everyone.<p>We have met a couple of designers but I was wondering if anyone could recommend any good NYC designer meetups, job boards or forums?
======
Ryel
There are tons.

Dribbble, AngelList, Meetup, Behance, etc etc...

